# Warbles on Horses



## LadyRichards (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes I believe my horse has a warble, never seen one before but was told by friend that it sounds like that is what it is growth under skin in rear end side of my horse, it was a hard not at first. I was told to just leave it alone that it will take its course and come out and heel. 

Any advice please.

Thank you
LadyRichards


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I got this from Equisearch.com
-----------
The horsefly-sized insects known as warbles lay eggs on their hosts' legs. Once the warble larvae hatch, they burrow into the skin and migrate through the tissues. When they reach a likely spot-usually the horse's back-they form anthill shaped lumps on the skin surface. Each larva's apartment has a tiny breathing hole that oozes pink fluid. Getting rid of warbles is tricky, since crushing one in the skin can set off a possibly fatal allergic reaction. A veterinarian must carefully widen the breathing holes and then draw the larvae out. *Ivermectin kills warble larvae before they can migrate.
*
----------
Sounds like a nasty ****** :shock:


----------



## LadyRichards (Jun 10, 2009)

thank you vet came out and it wasnt a warble it was just a extra skin growth that he removed and you cant even tell where it was she is just fine now.

thank you
lisa


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

The horse I used to borrow from a neighbor had a couple of these on his shoulder and I didn't realize until after I'd fly sprayed him... Pyrahna fly spray kills them pretty quick and they come out of the skin as they're dying to escape the poison... It was pretty gross to watch, but it worked quickly and didn't seem to bother him at all and the open wounds healed up in a couple days with no problem...


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

This is why you want to deworm with an ivermectin product at least once a year, usually in november to ensure that you won't miss any larvae.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ivermectin should be used 2x a year to prevent such infestations, once in March or April, once in Sept or Oct, which one depends on your deworming schedule, but the horse should be wormed 6x a year with a dose of Ivermectin in each bug season.


----------

